# Need ID of worm please



## Claudia (Apr 21, 2010)

I just found this in my tank and i want some help to id it, i want to know if got to go or if can stay  Thanks in advance guys


----------



## MEDHBSI (Sep 4, 2011)

looks like a flatworm. freshwater or salt? kind of hard to tell out of the water


----------



## spit.fire (Jan 3, 2011)

Bristle worm

Harmless good cleaner


----------



## Claudia (Apr 21, 2010)

MEDHBSI said:


> looks like a flatworm. freshwater or salt? kind of hard to tell out of the water


Salty .


----------



## STANKYfish (Apr 21, 2011)

That is a very small one, wait till you find a 2ft


----------



## Dietmar (Dec 15, 2011)

spit.fire said:


> Bristle worm
> 
> Harmless good cleaner


+1 
I would leave it until it grows 2 inches or so or unless you see problems


----------



## gklaw (May 31, 2010)

Stop torturing those poor little creatures. That is just a baby 
I like them because they keep the pores of the LR clean.


----------



## Claudia (Apr 21, 2010)

gklaw said:


> Stop torturing those poor little creatures. That is just a baby
> I like them because they keep the pores of the LR clean.


U r funny lol I was afraid that it was a bristle worm but i guess they can stay for a bit, as soon as they get a bit big they have to go 
Thanks for the ID everybody, i never seen a bristle this small, just the black bigger ones so i wasnt sure if it was or not


----------



## gklaw (May 31, 2010)

I am not sure why people suggest taking them out. I had them in my tanks for 14 years and never done any harm. If you see the debris they take out of LR on a bare bottom tank, you will love them. They do look kind of ugly though. Well, just another creature with a different look.


----------



## Claudia (Apr 21, 2010)

gklaw said:


> I am not sure why people suggest taking them out. I had them in my tanks for 14 years and never done any harm. If you see the debris they take out of LR on a bare bottom tank, you will love them. They do look kind of ugly though. Well, just another creature with a different look.


Like it was mention here before i also read that u have to take them when they to big but dont know why mmm interesting, maybe its time to google it lol


----------



## The Guy (Nov 26, 2010)

There scary looking when they get bigger, but I asked the same question when I found my first one, but they are harmless and are good cleaners.


----------



## SnailPuffer (Jun 19, 2010)

They were harmless and good cleaners until they get too big... and start eating your polyps... I had this happened to my tank twice already... the huge bristle created a path through my zoas...


----------



## scott tang (Jan 29, 2012)

only fire worms eat coral thats a brisle worm


----------

